# Who is great at doing piano finish, San Pedro Ca



## Kellywatsoninteriors (12 mo ago)

My client has a huge kitchen that has Red piano finish ( or a very very very good high gloss finish- looks like piano finish to me ) and she has some touch up work on about 6 doors she would like to get done. 
who in the South Bay knows how to do this today? Please help. Thank you .


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com. Many of our professional contractors are also members at _DIYChatroom.com_ and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

If you're not a member of _DIYChatroom.com_ you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php.

This thread is now closed.


----------

